# Wireless internet?



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Okay thought I'd see if anyone here has experience with this.

I got a new computer for graduation, it's a desktop Compaq Presario. I want to get a wireless card so I can have internet on it, anyone know exactly what I'm looking for? Cause I have no clue. :scratch:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

It dosen't have a wireless card already in it? Most new computers do. You would see a switch somewhere on the side of your computer.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

On the side of the Tower? It's not one of the more expensive computers and I don't know exactly how "new" it is. :shrug:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Do you have broadband internet access?
You would need to have a modem already as well as a router to access it wireless.

I went through a bunch of technical difficulties when we purchased a wireless router so my DH could access internet when I did, we also got a wireless card and he installed it on the "old" desktop.....The modem was connected to mine as well as the router. After the router started giving us problems as far as the "programming" each time the puter shut down or the internet went out, we decided to get a "2 wire" modem from the phone company, which also provides our broadband, the wireless card installed in DH puter was compatible with the new modem and so far so good.

Most of the basic cheaper desktops will likely not have the wireless card installed.....you can double check though with your "installed" programs. If it doesn't then any Staples store worker would be abler to tell you which one you need. And they are simple to install...just follow the directions on the package as well as the installation CD


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Ok, stupid me thinking lap top. :doh:  

Not sure about with desktops.. sorry. lol


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

We have an ATT internet router. It says that we can hook 3 or 4 (I forget) computers up to it and we were told that we could get a wireless card so we don't have to use a lot of wires. I juse don't know what a "good" one would be. I tried looking for one from ATT but I couldn't seem to find it.

That's alright RunAround. :wink: I wish it were a laptop. :sigh:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Linksys is a good wireless choice....we got the Belkin on sale at the time it was around $40 but Linksys is the top wireless choice for cards, routers etc. and I think Staples carries it for under $50


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Okay great, I'll go look at those. Thanks! Once I get it hooked up I'll be able to bug you guys more often. :greengrin:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Good thing you already have the router because even though the Linksys cards are good...the routers suck! DH was picking up the neighbors wireless connection, they are across the road and our old Linksys router was just above the desktop! So the adapter cards are great but we didn't have luck with the routers.


----------



## yonderhill (Jan 15, 2009)

We just got Verizon wireless for our comp.. It came with a little modem that plugs into a usb port on the tower.. it rocks!! Being stuck with dial-up on lines that date back to the invention of teh telephone was sooo slow! We have a cell tower about 3 miles away so we get great reception and it can be used on our (old) laptop as well... Good luck with whatever you choose!

Jennah


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 16, 2009)

If lynksys isnt what you want to use then try D-link they are good.


----------

